# S: my 1st spin and what I knitted with that wonky yarn.



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Note: It is only the white yarn in the hat that I spun.

Three years ago I made my very first yarn on a drop spindle. This was on the farm at Innisfree Village in Crozet, VA. We were put on a drop spindle first, to get used to drafting before going on a wheel.

One of the other volunteers who started a couple of months before i did was such a know it all, also a knitter and a very rude, negative person.

So she show me the wonky little head band that she made with her first spin and noted that not anything good could be made with anyone's first spin and I could waste my time if I wanted to.

Of course I had to prove her wrong and incorporated my white, lumpy bumpy wonky yarn into a hat. Then I went one step more and knitted in a lining for that hat. I love this hat!

So for all you newer spinners, even first time wonky yarn can be knitted into something special.


----------



## henhouse2011 (Feb 20, 2011)

I love your hat too and would be proud to wear it anywhere. My first yarn was also white, bumpy with cork screws, thick and thin. I also made a hat, it was for my oldest daughter. People would follow her down the street wanting to know where she got it because they wanted one too. Trouble is, now I couldn't duplicate that yarn no how.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I made fingerless mitts with my first spindle spun yup thick and thin had some sparkle to it to. Still have them but have not worn as much these past years. I would not be able to make it either. Your hat is very cute and I'm glad you like to wear it.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wonderful use of your first yarn! Looks perfect to me. And yes, count me in on the I-couldn't -spin-that-kind-of-yarn-again-even-if-I-tried-really-hard club!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Good for you! Looks like a warm and comfy hat.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I love your hat! Just so neat with your first spun yarn and I just love how you put it into the pattern of your hat. So creative.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

Love your hat. Looks super warm


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Great story, thanks for sharing! Love your hat, it's a treasure!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

You did a great job!


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Love your hat and the model is a real cutie!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

I love your hat also. When I started spinning, I was told that if it had twist and held together, it was yarn, and not to let anybody tell you it wasn't. Some of our first spinnings are marvelous.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

I love that hat. It looks great on you. What a wonderful way to use your first spin. Much better documentation than a picture.


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

The first yarn I spun..... multi colored wool, which I then knit into a set of mitts and gave to the person who bought me the spindle with wool.... ie. My dh......


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

You pay big money for that type of yarn.


----------



## CoachBagLady (Aug 7, 2015)

Looks very good to me. I'm impressed and encouraged to find my spindle and get to work.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

That was a terrible thing to say to a newby! Ya done good!!!!


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Yes! Mine was to wiry and scratchy to be worn so I made a bowl and felted it.


----------



## Spinningmary (Feb 18, 2014)

I find weavers asking for textured(aka lumpy)yarn. 
My first project was a tiny tank top with beautiful wooden buttons.


----------

